# E15 what spec engine oil is best?



## ramzi (Jul 7, 2004)

I installed CONOCO diamond 5-30 grade semi synthetic engine oil for my E15 engine .. just to get some performance. I experienced bit of noise from the engine ..

My engine is just after a complete overhaul .. new piston ring etc.,

I installed first 20-50 grade oil

seond change 10-40 grade oil which was sounding more OK to me.

3rd change was 5-30 grade .. which created so much noise from the valves/tappets

The mechanic said to me, E15 engine is high compression engine so it cant take too thin engine oil .. the ideal should be 10-40 grade.

What is the openion here?

thanks


----------

